

"Today is my 60th birthday. Today is the last day of my life." - mr_spothawk
http://www.zeroshare.info/

======
mikeflynn
This is amazing, sad, and befuddling. My sense is that while I'm sure his
family are very sad, they probably aren't 100% surprised either.

------
stevewillows
I can only imagine how tough it is for his family. That being said, I admire
the effort he put in to explain his perspective on everything.

It was probably good for him to process a lot of this stuff through writing.
Still, such a sad place to see someone go.

------
chatman
There should be automatic algorithms in place to detect availability of such
public posts in realtime and perhaps notify the local authorities. So that
they can stop the suicide, of course.

~~~
mr_spothawk
It's his decision, not mine or any authority's.

------
khadim
If someone had seen on time.

~~~
chad_oliver
America, land of the free.

If a person is not sovereign over their own body, aren't they the most
wretched slave imaginable? Certainly he hurt those around him, but ultimately
I believe that it was his right to die in the way he chose.

